# Wireless Card N PCI or USB for freebsd 9.0 amd64



## agallego (Aug 6, 2012)

Hello, 

http://www.freebsd.org/releases/9.0R/hardware.html#WLAN

Covers all wireless drives supported by fbsd FreeBSD 9.0

I researched about 10 drivers or more, but all were either G/B but none listed there were N wireless drivers. 

I can't seem to find the post (it might be old mailing list) where it said that fbsd FreeBSD had basically no N wireless support. I am not sure if this is still the case. If I find the link I'll edit post.

I want to **buy** a wireless card (PCI or USB) for my desktop and want to get suggestions from the community from a card that you've had success with:

1. Installing it and running smoothly on fbsd FreeBSD 9.0
2. Supports wireless N


Thank you.


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 6, 2012)

802.11n is new to FreeBSD.  To get it, you need patches to FreeBSD 9-stable or to be running -current, FreeBSD 10.  And at present, only the Atheros card driver supports it, and only on some Atheros cards.  It may not be ready for general use yet.  Best would be to ask on the freebsd-wireless mailing list.


----------



## agallego (Aug 7, 2012)

wblock@: 

Thanks for your insights. 

I'll post to that mailing list.


----------

